# March Madness 2006



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok fellow RC enthusiasts, here it is:

*The World of Hobbies and John's BSR Tires Presents*

Where - The World of Hobbies, Cincinnati,OH
When - March 10 Friday -- Practice
March 11 Saturday -- 4 quals and mains
Price - $25.00 first class $10.00 second
Traction Compound -- Paragon,TQ products and of course Niftech
Motors -- Bring your own rebuildable stock
-- Modified, any wind - brushless allowed
Prizes -- From John's BSR tires,Corally,CRC,Dynamite,Great Plains,JR Racing etc

Classes include 1/12 scale and 1/12 mini touring brushless, 1/10 sedan, mini cooper and any 3 cars that make a class. Look for flyer on-line soon.


----------

